# Reserves and University



## Ryan437 (9 Apr 2011)

I'm 16 years old now, in Grade 11.   I want to apply to the reserves when I turn 17 in august, then hopefully get a job offer by the time a graduate, and take a year off school to do my training.   Then go to University for the following year, September 2013.  

I would like to hear any opinions on whether this plan seems likely to happen.  My main concern is the time it would take to transfer to the unit in my university's area, I would prefer not to take more than one year off of school, 2 maximum. 

And, if there is anyone in the reserves while they attend university, could you tell me what it's like?  As in, do you need another part-time job?

PS: if it matters, I want to be; Combat Engineer, Artillery soldier, or Infantry Soldier.  (Infantry is the least likely.)


----------



## Brasidas (9 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Why would you take a year off of school to do reserve training?



Maybe he wants to?

I've done it, and enjoyed it as a break from studies. Depending on your trade, there's interesting stuff out there to do on class B callouts, and it's a change of pace from post-secondary studies.

Among class B options out there is trade training. In the signals world, for instance, lineman trades training has been amalgamated with the regforce and those courses may not line up with university summers.

There may also be class A work available during the week.

Is it a viable plan to depend on making a living off of? Hell no. But if you want a break from studies and are willing to do casual work with other jobs to make ends meet, it's interesting. You're in control of what contracts you take and when you go back to school. 



> Do you know how the reserves works? It's one day a week, and one weekend of every month. You can do_ WEEKEND_ BMQ, or_ SUMMER _ BMQ or _SUMMER _QL3's.
> So where in this equation is taking a year off for the _RESERVES _ needed, or a good idea? I would love to hear your reasoning behind this.



Somewhat agreed. I wouldn't take a year off *for the reserves*, but taking a year off from studies and making use of the reserves to make it an interesting year can be an interesting way to go.



> Now, my  :2c: don't take a year off, apply to University, then join the reserve unit once you get there.  Take this part for what it's worth.



Get your first trades course first, it opens up opportunities for taskings.

If you can get a weekend BMQ this fall and a first trades course the following summer, the reserves might help make a year before post-secondary more interesting. Just be prepared to have other work on the go - security and temp agencies are an option.


----------



## infantryian (9 Apr 2011)

Ryan437 said:
			
		

> ...and take a year off school to do my training.



Stacked is right, no need to take a year off. They understand that you have a life outside of the reserves.



			
				Ryan437 said:
			
		

> And, if there is anyone in the reserves while they attend university, could you tell me what it's like?  As in, do you need another part-time job?



University is a tough financial hit; no matter how you swing it. I know people who pay their way with a combination of student loans and the reserves, but if your course load and general stress level allows it, I would look into a light second job to do an extra shift or two a week.



			
				Ryan437 said:
			
		

> My main concern is the time it would take to transfer to the unit in my university's area, I would prefer not to take more than one year off of school, 2 maximum.


That seems like a perfect question to ask your local unit's recruiter. I know that where I am from they spend all of their time at the CFRC anyway, but looking to contact them would be the best next step.


----------



## Ryan437 (9 Apr 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, they have been very informative.


----------



## hammond (9 Apr 2011)

I am currently in the Reserves and a University student, 3 years going. What I've been doing is just reducing my course load to 4 to 3 courses a semester instead of the full 5 course load. I find this works for me. Sure I am delaying graduating, but I find that it's easier to attend weekend exercises and Thursday night that help me escape the studying life. You can make it work, just have to find a way to balance it. And for sure Reserves doesn't pay all the bills, but through summer training/taskings (if you don't blow a lot on boozing) you can save a nice chunk of change that will help out during the school year.


----------



## chrisf (9 Apr 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I would look into a light second job to do an extra shift or two a week.



I wouldn't.

The reserves option pays *far* better then most other part time jobs available to a student, and is *far* more flexible in terms of time commitment.

Additionally, if you're not worried about meeting the scheduling demands of your second part time job, it's also far easier to accept what is typically better paying, and much more fun/interesting training offered by the reserves during normal school "breaks".


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Apr 2011)

Ryan437 said:
			
		

> if there is anyone in the reserves while they attend university, could you tell me what it's like?  As in, do you need another part-time job?



I joined the Army Reserve in high school and stayed with it through college and university (I am finishing university this month.) As for an additional part time job, it is hard to say, there have been some years where I had more opportunities with the army than I could do and other employment would have just got in my way. However, I have also experienced the other end of the spectrum and had to get other employment because the budget was a bit tight. 



			
				Ryan437 said:
			
		

> and take a year off school to do my training.   Then go to University for the following year, September 2013.



That might not be necessary, over the summer (if the stars align for you) you can complete enough training (BMQ and BMQ(L)) to be employable to a reserve unit. OR do a weekend BMQ/BMQ(L) while you are in school.  



			
				Ryan437 said:
			
		

> My main concern is the time it would take to transfer to the unit in my university's area, I would prefer not to take more than one year off of school, 2 maximum.



See above, I'd recommend 0 years off.

The best advice I can give you for this, and any future army problems is to take it all in your stride. The big green machine will do whatever it does, just go with it.


----------



## josh54243 (12 Apr 2011)

I'm in post secondary right now, and as much as I am losing steam in my studies, I'm sticking it out and not taking a year off. My main concern is that it may be harder to go back.

Now for my  :2c:

Reservist work is great alongside University. It's not as demanding during the school year, and you have the opportunity to do all your courses during the summer. Also, you have the reserve ILP reimbursement plan, which will give you an extra 2k/year for schooling. Now for needing an extra job, that is really up to you and your situation. If you can handle it on top of your studies, go for it! If not, you can just stick with the reserves. Also, depending on your units demands, you can also ask your CoC if you can come in for some additional class A days during the year doing some desk work / odd jobs.


----------

